# New hire for Estee Lauder @ Belk



## mrsjamestaylor (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello fellow makeup lovers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	 I just found out I got the job for p/t beauty adviser at Belk I am just wondering what I should expect. Thanks for any advice


----------



## KGhasARRIVED (Jul 27, 2012)

HELLO I was wondering how u like your job so far!? I am a new hire full time for Estee Lauder @ Belk as well. SATURDAY is my first official day on the floor. So far I have a great counter manager but I'm the only beauty advisory they have right now but anyways let me know how its going!


----------

